# Need to replace a file in webos system, but I cannot boot to webos now



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

I replaced hosts in /etc directory with a new hosts file in the hope of getting access to Facebook and twitter, but ended up being stuck at the logo. So I cannot boot to webos right now. I want to restore my hosts backup to the /etc directory. I have installed cm7 and it still works perfectly. So can I use my PC or android to access the webos system folders? Reflashing using webos doctor is a bit troublesome and involves some risks. Don't want to do that.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

webos doctor is easy....
all you have to do is double click a file....


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

johnleo said:


> I replaced hosts in /etc directory with a new hosts file in the hope of getting access to Facebook and twitter, but ended up being stuck at the logo. So I cannot boot to webos right now. I want to restore my hosts backup to the /etc directory. I have installed cm7 and it still works perfectly. So can I use my PC or android to access the webos system folders? Reflashing using webos doctor is a bit troublesome and involves some risks. Don't want to do that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


You cannot access the WebOS file structure from the Android side. So go run WebOS Doctor and stop messing around with the WebOS files. You are better off asking questions here about how to get apps like FB and Twitter working on Android. You will have to install Moboot again after running Doctor.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I would just Doctor it.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Have doctored it after solving the 12% issue. I used the tip from one thread to use novaterm to correct some size problem. And after that, everything is smooth. Now, after reflashing mboot, cannot see cyanogenmod option. Do I need to reinstall my CM or any other quick fix. thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

johnleo said:


> Have doctored it after solving the 12% issue. I used the tip from one thread to use novaterm to correct some size problem. And after that, everything is smooth. Now, after reflashing mboot, cannot see cyanogenmod option. Do I need to reinstall my CM or any other quick fix. thanks


Put CWM, CM7 and Moboot back in the cminstall folder on your TouchPad and run ACMEinstaller again.


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

When you Doctor, the TP becomes like new... no more CM7 or anything... Do it like 1st time..


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

oldpapa49 said:


> When you Doctor, the TP becomes like new... no more CM7 or anything... Do it like 1st time..


You are wrong about that. Running Doctor just removes Moboot, so one might think CM7 is gone. Use ACMEinstaller to reinstall Moboot and you are back to normal.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> You are wrong about that. Running Doctor just removes Moboot, so one might think CM7 is gone. Use ACMEinstaller to reinstall Moboot and you are back to normal.


I wish you were right. But reinstalling Moboot didn't bring my CM7 back unfortunately, at least for me. Now I am gonna try to reflash the whole android and see if all the apps and settings are still there.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay, done now. After restarting, all the apps are there and nothing changed. No need to reinstall and reconfigure. Thank you, guys.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

johnleo said:


> Okay, done now. After restarting, all the apps are there and nothing changed. No need to reinstall and reconfigure. Thank you, guys.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Just to clarify, can't speak for your situation, but running WebOS Doctor does not wipe out the CM7 install. It is a known fact that it does trash Moboot, so reinstalling just Moboot should fix the unable to get back to Android situation. Running the ACMEuninstaller does not remove any folders where app created data exists. So when you reinstalled CM7, that is why everything was waiting there for you. I still think that your android install was there, you just could not see it. Why installing Moboot the first did not get you back to Android it puzzling. At least you are back up and running and that is what counts.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe because I had a 12% problem and had fixed the size inconsistence using tips from other users. I have noticed that after doctoring, I had more than 8gb free space, which I think would be much bigger than before the doctoring when two OS both worked properly.


----------

